# Duyuru > Kültür >  Taşlıtepe -ziggurat- piramit

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Bir kültürü tanımlayan 3 öğenin dil, din ve mimari olduğunu söyledim. Dünyanın çeşitli bölgelerine yayılan ün-Türkler ortak bir dile, ortak bir dine ve ortak bir mimari anlayışına sahiptiler.
Dilleri tek heceli, dinleri güneşe ve göğe yönelik, mimari yapıtları ise piramidal (tabanı geniş ve yükseldikçe daralan) özellikte idiler. Bu özellik iki amaca yönelikti:

1. Kutsal saydıkları göğe doğru yükselirken inşa ettikleri yapıların sağlam ve kalıcı olmasını istiyorlardı. Dış şartlara en dayanıklı yapı türü piramit veya konik yapıdır. Küp veya prizma yapıların üst bölümleri rüzgara karşı daha geniş bir yüzey sergileyeceğinden zamanla aşınmaları artarak yapının şekli bozulacaktı. Piramit ise bu direnci göstermeyeceğinden uzun süre şeklini korur.
2. Bulundukları orta Asya bölgesi dağlık bir bölge idi ve tüm dağların piramit şeklinde olduklarını, tepelerin tabana göre çok daha dar olup bir tepe noktasında son bulduğunu görüyorlardı. Bu dağların tepelerine kurgan dedikleri mezarlar kazdılar ve soylu yöneticilerini bu tepelerdeki mezarlara gömdüler.

Orta Asya dağlık bölgelerini terk edip daha düz bölgelere geldiklerinde aynı geleneği devam ettirmek istediler. Doğal dağ bulamayınca yapay dağlar inşa ettiler. Böylece hem belleklerindeki dağlara kavuştular, hem de içlerine yöneticilerini gömerek kurgan geleneğini devam ettirdiler. Kaya ve iri taşlarla tepeler oluşturdular. Bu suni tepelerin üstünü toprakla örttüler ve /tümülüs/ denen mezarları inşa ettiler.
Vikipedi (üzgür Ansiklopedi) tümülüs için şunları söylüyor:
Mezarın yerini bir tepe ile belirleme geleneğinin bilinen ilk örnekleri Avrasya steplerinde, Mü 4. bin yılın başlarına aittir; kurgan olarak da adlandırılan bu mezar tepelerinin altında, ölü basit bir çukur ya da ahşap bir odaya yerleştirilmiştir. Bu geleneğin, steplerden gelen etki ile, Trakya'ya ilk olarak Mü 3. bin yıl içinde girdiği bilinmektedir. Trakya'nın Tunç çağ mezar tepeleri, daha sonraki dönemlerin tümülüslerine göre daha basık ve yayvan, çoğu kez
de 2-3 m yüksekliğindeki tepeciklerdir; ancak Bulgaristan' da ender olarak yüksekliği 7 metreyi bulanlar da vardır. Tepelerin dolgularını toprak değil taş oluşturduğundan, bunları "Taşlıtepe" olarak tanımlamaktayız.
</SPAN>*
Nemrut Dağı Tümülüsü* Resimde Nemrut Dağı tepesinde bulunan tümülüs (taştepe)görülüyor. Dünyanın sekizinci harikası olarak tanınan, tepesinde küçük kırma taşların yığılmasıyla oluşturulmuş konik tümülüs deniz seviyesinden 2150 m. yükseklikte olup bugünkü yüksekliği 50 m, çapı ise 150 metredir.
Mezopotamyada ileri bir kültür oluşturmuş olan Sümer halkı Ziggurat adı verilen tapınaklar inşa etmişlerdir. Bu tapınaklardan UR şehrinde halen varlığını devam ettiren bir tanesini resimde görebiliriz.
 </SPAN> Solda bugünkü şekli ve sağda asıl eski şekli görülüyor. Basamaklı bir yapısı vardı ve halen basamaklar duruyor. Bu basamaklara neden ise, tapınağa ancak dış yüzünden tırmanarak tepesine ulaşılabileceğidir. İçi tümüyle dolu olup sadece bir mezar odası bulunmaktadır. Mezar odasının da nerede olduğu tam olarak bilinmemektedir. Nedeni de, odada bulunan değerli eşyaların talan edilmesini önlemek içindir.
Nitekim, Mısır ehramlarına girildikten sonra pek çoğunun önceden açılıp içindeki değerli heykel ve eşyanın çalınmış olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Bu bakımdan eski ehramlara girmek her zaman çok zor olmuştur. Sırrını halen koruyan bir diğer yapı Japonya’nın güney adalarından birinde suya gömülü olarak bulunmuş olan tapınaktır. Bu tapınağın dış yüzünde birçok taş merdiven halen duruyor.
*
Su altında kalmış tapınak</SPAN>*
Resimde bu basamakları görüyoruz. Adanın adı Yonaguni olarak bilinmektedir. Eğer bir dönemde bu taş tapınağı ün-Türkler inşa etmişlerse adanın adını da onlar tarafından konmuş olması gerekir. YONAGUNİ adındaki başta bulunan Y ile sondaki İ sesleri sonradan eklendiği görüşündeyim. Zira, Japonca sözcükler genelde sesli harflerle biter. şu halde ON-A-GUN kök sözcüklerinde ortadaki A harfi aynen bugün kullandığımız aidiyet (sana, bana, ona....gibi) ifade ediyorsa ONAGüN sözü /Evrenin güneşi/ olur. Zira ON evren demektir ve GUN de bildiğimiz güneş.
</SPAN>*
Maya Basamaklı Piramit</SPAN>* Maya kültürü de aynı şekilde basamaklı piramitler inşa etmiştir. Resimde bir Maya basamaklı piramidi görülüyor. Maya piramitlerinin içinde da aynen Mısır ehramlarında olduğu gibi gizli mezar odaları bulunmuştur. Mısır ile Maya kültürünün bir diğer ortak noktası her iki kültürde ölülerin mumyalanması geleneği olmasıdır. Fakat ne kadar ilginçtir ki orta Asya kurganları açıldığında da aynı şekilde mumyalar bulunmuştur.
Bir sonraki yazımda hem Asya kurgan geleneğinden, hem de mumyalama şekillerinden söz edeceğim.</SPAN>

----------

